# besoin d'aide prob autorisation pop up



## djedjus (5 Septembre 2009)

bonjour a tous.

je suis un nouvel utilisateur de mac (imac 24 pouce), et j'en suis on ne peut plus ravi.

par contre je suis des cours par correspondance en dehors de mon travail et sur la plate forme de cette ecole on me demande d'autorisé les pop up pour pouvoir acceder a tout les cours.

je connaissais la methode sur ce vieux PC qui m'as honteusement laché mais je ne la connais pas sur mon nouveau meilleur ami mac.

merci de me dire comment validé les pop up que je puisse me servir au mieux de mon ordi.

merci d'avance

djedjus


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour

L'autorisation ou l'interdiction des fenêtres pop-up est un réglage du navigateur web, et son paramétrage dépend donc de celui que tu utilises (Safari, Firefox, Opera, Chrome, etc.).

Par exemple, pour Safari le réglage est accessible à partir du menu _Safari_ > _Préférences_ sous l'onglet «_Sécurité_». Pour autoriser les fenêtres pop-up, la case «_Bloquer les fenêtres surgissantes_» ne doit pas être cochée.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2009)

et sur firefox 
SI tu ajoutes des extensions bloqueuses ( comme adblock )
tu auras divers options permettant de raffiner

dont listes " pop up autorisés pour TEL site"
( une fois , toujours etc)


----------



## djedjus (5 Septembre 2009)

en fait je suis toujours sous safari.

pouvez vous me dire si je peux permettre les pop up uniquement sur tel ou tel site?

merci d'avance pour vos conseil avisé

djedjus


----------



## plo0m (28 Novembre 2009)

Je déterre, parce que je viens de passer de Firefox à Safari, et tout est plus beau, plus rapide, plus pratique... Sauf que:

1. Les trois doigts sur le TP ne me montent plus d'un coup en haut de la page (ou en bas) 

2. Surtout, impossible d'autoriser les popup pour UN SEUL site    pourtant une fonction de base...

Des solutions?

EDIT: Safari 4.0.4 et MacOsX 10.6.2

J'ai déjà testé Saft, mais je ne capte pas comment je peux autoriser tel ou tel domaine?


----------

